
C3TV – Towards (reasonably) trustworthy x86 laptops - transpute
https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7352-towards_reasonably_trustworthy_x86_laptops#video
======
transpute
This is the video for the "State Considered Harmful" paper discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787614)
and summarized at
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/31/rutkowska_talks_on_i...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/31/rutkowska_talks_on_intel_x86_security_issues/).

